# What kind of plant is this.



## jazz298 (Jul 29, 2007)

If anyone can tell me what kinda of plant this is, that would be great!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis', http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=226&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Defintely looks like some variant of Hygrophila corymbosa, I've never kept the above mentioned variety though.


----------



## jazz298 (Jul 29, 2007)

It doesnt really look the same to me, but I suppose it could be
Is it a true aquatic plant?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

If it is indeed a common hygrophila species, then it is a true aquatic. It looks similar to my Hygrophila corymbosa except with more narrow leaves.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

my vote is Hygrophila corymbosa


----------

